# SOCIAL My favourite Twitter post today



## MapleDots__ (Aug 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556081202410528768
So funny, I said the exact words to my wife this morning over coffee.

I said as Canadians we kneel down to our government, put our hands behind our back and let them zip tie our hands together in the hopes that our niceness will yield results.

The post above virtually says exactly what I said, our Prime minister and his leashed puppy Singh have got to understand we are angry because with each new announcement another fundamental right is being taken away from us.

The one that really woke me up is the idea that farmers cannot sell their product directly to the public. It started with milk but rumours are produce and eggs are next. Did you read the story about the ice creamery that cannot sell their ice cream to stores?

I love the twitter post above, it's well spoken and well thought out, definitely my favourite tweet of the day.


----------



## Nafti (Aug 7, 2022)

Spencer is a great writer and not afraid to tell the truth. I have been following him for a  while now. 

Everything happening right now is under the disguise of “climate change”. Not sure if anyone has heard what is going on in The Netherlands or what has happened in Sri Lanka. The media here is Trudeau’s puppet so you won’t hear much about it. 

Many will not realize that a lot of these countries are in lockstep with an agenda under the direction of the corrupt WEF and WHO. A couple of the Conservatives running for election next month has come out against the WEF. 

I literally could go on all day about this but my Daughter turns 20 today so time to spend a few hours with her. 

The picture below says it all.


----------



## sonatime (Aug 7, 2022)

Most people in Canada vote left, they vote for dreams and not reality 

I am not saying the conservative politicians are on people's side; it is just that their base is more critical and therefore is more challenging to advance big government policies. 

Canada had its share of globalist, scheme to tax carbon for control was a made in Canada idea.

And the political grooming goes on:

Jagmeet Singh
Justin Trudeau


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560095564045246464
My favourite tweet today - just a feel good tweet


----------



## silentg__ (Aug 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559556733911158785


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559900710770249728


----------



## Eby__ (Aug 18, 2022)

Nafti said:


> Everything happening right now is under the disguise of “climate change”. Not sure if anyone has heard what is going on in The Netherlands or what has happened in Sri Lanka.


I know very well about what happened in Sri Lanka under the same disguise.


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 18, 2022)

Eby said:


> I know very well about what happened in Sri Lanka under the same disguise.


Here's a bit from the netherlands if you're not familiar: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558231492299354112


----------



## domains (Aug 18, 2022)

Imagine politicians trying to tell farmers how best to grow their crops?  I'm sure they use no more fertilizer than necessary because it's a cost to them.

After two years of supply chain disruption, now politicians want to go and mess with our food supply?  that's all we need right now, is years of messed up crops.  what the heck are they thinking?

Maybe politicians and celebrities should first ditch their private jets and other extravagances if there is such a climate emergency, before going after the food supply.


----------



## domains (Aug 18, 2022)

Sometimes I wonder if politicians have forgotten who they work for.


----------



## Esdiel (Aug 18, 2022)

domains said:


> Sometimes I wonder if politicians have forgotten who they work for.


While I wasn't a huge supporter, that was one of the nice things about the convoy in Ottawa. A bit of a wake up call for the government. Government should be afraid of the people, not the other way around.


----------



## domains (Aug 18, 2022)

Next convoy might be tractors and combines, lol.


----------



## domains (Aug 18, 2022)

They could set up some petting farms for the kids in downtown Ottawa...


----------



## silentg__ (Aug 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562038540086689792


----------



## MapleDots__ (Aug 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562002623988961281


----------



## silentg__ (Aug 24, 2022)

That was so close. Lucky house owner


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566019889197899779


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155077311399489536


----------



## DomainRecap (Sep 4, 2022)

That picture is kind of idiotic, as there is no color in any of the subjects, just color grids that try to overlap the black, grey and white shades.

It's like half-painting a paint-by-number with thin lines, then laughing when someone says "the boat is blue". It is blue, just not entirely painted.


----------



## DomainRecap (Sep 4, 2022)

silentg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566019889197899779



LOL, I want to own that 1980 printer immediately!

How long did that take, less than a second from the button-press... for a full page with color graphics!  LOL


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 4, 2022)

Check out - WorkStation.com


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567838367211048960


----------



## DomainRecap (Sep 8, 2022)

The scientific community has been telling us for a decade that there are TOO MANY PEOPLE and NOT ENOUGH RESOURCES and that we're all going to be toast within 25 years.

Rick's picture above is pure visual proof.

P.S. There is actually a similar scientific theory as to why we haven't been contacted by an alien race- and it's because all intelligent species are inherently selfish and run their planets dry of resources (and descend back into barbarism) well before they can develop interstellar modes of transportation. It actually makes a lot of sense and we're living that theory right now.

Hell, Russia, China and the US are actively trying to develop a way of stripping the Moon for its resources... that's sci-fi sheit, but it shows how desperate we are.


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568099600216604673


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543288260818075648


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568641189334904833
Imagine if that happened?


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 11, 2022)

MapleDots said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568641189334904833
> Imagine if that happened?


With AR Contact Lenses, it's possible:
Huge milestone as human subject wears augmented reality contact lens for first time


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 12, 2022)

Video is over 2 minutes long but it's really just the first 15 seconds I wanted to share:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159779198103425030


----------



## lotsofcoffee (Sep 12, 2022)

silentg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543288260818075648


Interesting. Reminds me of this article - 

Inside the deadly world of India’s sand mining mafia


----------



## DomainRecap (Sep 12, 2022)

What's interesting is that it's not real elemental sand, and is just crushed glass (a "sand alternative") so what happens when someone tries to process that "crushed glass" as real sand (to create new glass or for silicon) using existing production technologies?


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm no expert but I was thinking they could probably just use the "crushed glass sand", mixed with real sand, to make glass again if they wanted? Since sand or silica is the main ingredient to begin with? 

I'm sure the answer is out there as there's a ton of material covering the subject. Not sure if this highlighted part below confirms my thoughts but maybe?



[click on image for link]


----------



## DomainRecap (Sep 12, 2022)

But that's when they know they have glass and add it back in at a certain point. I'm referring to them processing a million tons of sand, a significant amount of which is "alternative sand". 

Might do nothing, but it might do something depending on the processing tech.


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569362563057750017


----------



## DomainRecap (Sep 12, 2022)

I remember back when eBay (and its predecessor AuctionWeb) first started up, you literally had to either mail a check, MO or cash in order to buy anything, so that quote about Bezos is hardly surprising in 1995.

I know I sent a lot of US dollars down to American sellers in the 90's - I used to keep a big stack on my desk.


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569673841324204032


----------



## DomainRecap (Sep 13, 2022)

This is yet another illogical and bizarre idea that wants to hitch a ride on the eco-friendly and sustainable markets wagon, when in reality, it would far more eco-friendly to just melt down the shipping container and produce another one from the metal. 

The core challenge we are facing is that we produce way too much "stuff" for a rapidly-expanding global population.

The very act of capitalism in today's world dooms the human race due to resource usage (look at all the extra crap installed on the "shipping container"), pollution and carbon production, so if you're making or selling anything non-essential, no matter how your marketing department repositions it as environmentally-friendly  , you are a big part of the problem.

But hey, we all gotta eat right? So nothing will change, other than the methods of marketing, such as portraying a shipping container being loaded with up lots of extra plastic, metal and paint to make a pool, as being "eco-friendly". Nope, they're just trying to sell more pools to the eco-fools.


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 13, 2022)

Using shipping containers for pools, mini homes/cottages/sheds/etc certainly isn't a new idea.

I have some friends that were playing around with the idea years back and they certainly didn't care about the eco-friendliness of it all. It was just a lot cheaper alternative to the real thing if you make it DYI project... BUT you still need to have the tools, knowledge and time to really save a significant amount of money. It obviously isn't for everyone. 

Those we see in the video don't seem so economical as they're pimped out prefabs being shipped to mansions and moved around with a crane. Not sure how economical those are with the whole process but maybe still cheaper that having one custom made from scratch.


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569767683310092293


----------



## DomainRecap (Sep 13, 2022)

Esdiel said:


> Those we see in the video don't seem so economical as they're pimped out prefabs being shipped to mansions and moved around with a crane. Not sure how economical those are with the whole process but maybe still cheaper that having one custom made from scratch.



Exactly and these are clearly being marketed to the elites who want to be "eco-friendly" and "save the Earth" by using a cast-off shipping container "that would just go into the landfill". LOL


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569800686593867778


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 14, 2022)

OMG, that is hilarious

It's called a balloon bag, he should have bought one.


----------



## DomainRecap (Sep 14, 2022)

"Hey honey, we have gale force winds with a 90% chance of a tornado. Can you go to Toys R Us and pick up some balloons. "


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Nafti (Sep 16, 2022)

Stew Peters sure does have interesting topics on his website and shows….

I also like the name of the person that shared the video…. The liar.com part of course.  I don’t think we still know who truly owns that one.. Or do we?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570054411300356096


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 16, 2022)

Airplane Toilet Injury Lawyer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570795962830057473


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572849200064516099


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 22, 2022)

Makes you wonder if (or how) this meets actual safety standards in today's world.


----------



## jaydub__ (Sep 22, 2022)

And the Mohawks have over a century of building some of the tallest buildings. It is quite an amazing heritage.

One story…there are many
High and mighty


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573260155772633088

OMG - I laughed my ass off


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573001210034266113
My mission....

Find out where this is and go do it with my son!!!!


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573318315199561729


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 23, 2022)

Not from today but still pretty big/interesting news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570169427013898240
Patagonia Founder Gives Away Entire Company To Fight Climate Change


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570548608910430217
Patagonia CEO: Founder feels 'every billionaire is a policy failure'


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570887420018675712
Patagonia founder rejects billionaire status, but he's still saving $700 million in taxes


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573172484337274880
Dog is smart to pretend having an injury until he gets fed.


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573251097749524480


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574455960705400832

Seriously?


----------



## Nafti (Sep 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574704066759901185


----------



## sonatime (Sep 27, 2022)

Esdiel said:


> Not from today but still pretty big/interesting news:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570169427013898240
> Patagonia Founder Gives Away Entire Company To Fight Climate Change



Tax free foundations have a history of being used for malevolent purposes.

United States House Select Committee to Investigate Tax-Exempt Foundations and Comparable Organizations - Wikipedia


----------



## RedRider (Sep 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574826051754201088


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574963172967972864


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575098472469999622Ruyi Bridge in Taizhou, Zhejiang, China


----------



## RedRider (Sep 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575204785372164097
I once asked someone if they were in the front or the back of the line when they were handing out stupid.

The answer: I was at the back

My answer: I was not in line


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575180679511699456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575217337665753088Darwin Award goes to.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575205765698052096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575191451218382848


----------



## silentg__ (Sep 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575422587039092740


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575293721951686656

OMG, he is just about shitting himself


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 30, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575661610147860481


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576474359316860930


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577108165895737347


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576904746761420807


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577572633163583488


----------



## MacMan (Oct 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578080264143732736


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578654430316355586


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578351793301762048


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 10, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579376906583281664


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580599343110684672


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580578103025602561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580902195335073793


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 14, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579084323340587008


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582397047973388291


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583075422249840640


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 24, 2022)

Trudeau taking shots at Poilievre:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584553725729071104


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584800696838168576


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 25, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584686050466668544


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 25, 2022)

silentg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584686050466668544


I predict that Purdue University is in his future.

Purdue is well known for having a big man on the roster, currently Zach Edey from Toronto is their 7'4" center, the tallest player in Big Ten history.  I'm betting that record doesn't last more than a couple of years 

How tall is Zach Edey? Purdue big man towers over the rest of NCAA Sweet 16 field


----------



## Esdiel (Oct 26, 2022)

1.5 billion lost overnight, over nonsense.

He asked for it but someone has to get this man some help before he totally self-destructs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583098992346673153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584918600825053184

To make matters even worse for Adidas, they can also thank Ye for resurfacing their Nazi past which most people were totally unaware of:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584658315920883712
Adolf Dassler - Wikipedia


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 27, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585363818116714496


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585843622741962753


----------



## silentg__ (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587110197755105282


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586839097376616448


----------



## Esdiel (Nov 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587312517679878144


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 1, 2022)

Esdiel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587312517679878144



It's a good question, how much would I pay if I were Twitter verified? At most I would say a buck a month before I'd say who cares about the thing.

Then again, regular people don't worry about this, it's basically for the super famous when other people pretend to be them.


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 3, 2022)

These guys will be patrolling the streets soon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587986943517884417


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 4, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588740422922387457


----------



## Nafti (Nov 7, 2022)

I think Elon is a 51 year old man trapped in a 15 year old mindset sometimes. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589649285880385536


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 7, 2022)

Ron Baron Asks Elon About Twitter Acquisition:


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590133775178272768


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590407883019141120


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590694565484589056


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 13, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591842727276290048


----------



## RedRider (Nov 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594195878100668417


----------



## RedRider (Nov 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594330090887847942


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 21, 2022)

It's the same thing every year. "What's all this white stuff?"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594381233575829511


----------



## MacMan (Nov 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594480090724806656
The great equalizer


----------



## Esdiel (Nov 22, 2022)

silentg said:


> It's the same thing every year. "What's all this white stuff?"
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594381233575829511


This is actually from December 2016. 

Montreal's pileup garners international attention


----------



## Nafti (Nov 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594728479140057088


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 22, 2022)

Not Twitter: From Reddit

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/z1n24z


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Nov 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595489516986548239
What a little man


----------



## silentg__ (Nov 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595031843492986880


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 24, 2022)

silentg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595031843492986880



It's a huge illusion because they make it look like the screen is small with the thick white border when in reality it is all screen.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 25, 2022)

Brilliant! LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596147857748545536


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596360911849418752


----------



## MacMan (Nov 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596368800865464321


----------



## silentg__ (Dec 2, 2022)

How to become a target:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598399391496564740


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600169371229462528


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 7, 2022)

MapleDots said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600169371229462528


Fear appears to be one of the few things that motivates many people though.  The old carrot vs stick argument.  And without rules, I can guarantee these wannabe "free" people would be living in fear from their neighbours wanting to kill them and steal everything they have.


----------



## Nafti (Dec 22, 2022)

The post itself made me CRINGE…… But the comments on the post is why I posted this…. Enjoy! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605676994817056787


----------



## Eby__ (Dec 22, 2022)

I agree.. how shameful


----------



## silentg__ (Dec 23, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605596044544290817


----------



## Nafti (Dec 28, 2022)

Gotta love The Babylon Bee. 🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608132921919164417


----------



## sonatime (Dec 28, 2022)

For a while, Babylon Bee's parody too often was only months ahead of the actual MSM headlines


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607813649623662592


----------



## sonatime (Dec 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605673421374775296


----------



## sonatime (Dec 28, 2022)

Public Service Announcement. I'm looking for my sixth as soon as it becomes available. 

Not sure if this type of engagement existed before Elon Musk took over.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607481604850450433


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 31, 2022)

Some basic Domain Math from Tony - be sure to read the entire thread.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608859285513179138


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 1, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609346325723611137


----------



## MapleDots__ (Friday at 1:57 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608922634259136512


----------



## Nafti (Friday at 5:13 PM)

Thankfully I’m not tall enough to cover a sign like this so I would have no issue. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611325783980625920


----------



## MapleDots__ (Today at 1:03 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613361541398794240


----------



## MapleDots__ (Today at 1:15 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613578745759109139


----------

